# Some of my stuff



## NAC (Nov 9, 2003)

Here is two more machines I picked up this year: PC 45 and a 160 CLC


----------



## BobcatS250 (Apr 10, 2004)

You bought a Deere skid steer... what model and how is it?

And why did you decide on a Komatsu skid if your other two pieces are Deere?



NAC said:


> Here is two more machines I picked up this year: PC 45 and a 160 CLC


----------



## NAC (Nov 9, 2003)

*Some new stuff*

The skid steer is A John Deere 250 I love it is great to plow with I have a 8" FCC pusher and is great on the job. I got the PC 45 used from the John Deere dealership it was A trade in they gave me a great price because they wanted it off there lot.


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

Nice Looking Equipment!


----------



## ShannonS (Dec 11, 2003)

The pc 45 is a komatsu, good machines got a 150 myself and 320, 325 cat too.


----------



## BobcatS250 (Apr 10, 2004)

Gotcha... cool pics indeed!


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

Good for you for going to John Deere. I work for a rental company, we bought a brand new 120C, 160C, and a 200C. Pretty sweet, so now we have a total of 2 new 120's, the only bad thing about them is....with the hyd. thumb, quick coupler and them being a long stick, they're very rocky. Doesn't go well with some customers. Here are some pics.

Blake
WA


----------



## BobcatS250 (Apr 10, 2004)

accipiter12 said:


> Good for you for going to John Deere.


I'm a Cat guy... Deere has been giving me headaches... :realmad:


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

BOOH CAT! lol...  What has Deere been doing to ya?

Blake
WA


----------



## BobcatS250 (Apr 10, 2004)

accipiter12 said:


> BOOH CAT! lol...  What has Deere been doing to ya?
> 
> Blake
> WA


Not necessarily for ME -- I'm still a student -- but here, let me give you an idea...

H-series wheel loaders
H-series DOZERS (arg!)
Hitachi-branded excavators
Liebherr dozers
J-series loaders
J-series dozers

The first two weakened Cat's position; the middle two continued that (and Liebherr dozers -- specfically the 950C and 1050C -- will take away from the D7R and D8T); the last two will just add humiliation to shame. I have trust in Cat -- two years later, they'll come out with a product that's comparable to the J-series loaders and dozers. 

I want to work for them, but am slightly disconcerted that their idea of "product innovation" is finding a way to put an emissions-certified engine in the machine... and leaving just about everything else as was.


----------

